# Sonoma Advice (Wineries/Rides)



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

(Cross Post in touring section) - I am taking a long weekend next weekend and am going to Sonoma County w/ the gf. We are staying in Guerneville. Neither of us has been to the area before and we are looking to do some riding and wine tasting. Any advice on rides, wineries, tasting rooms, things not to miss is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Some suggested rides from the Santa Rosa Cycle Club site:

http://srcc.memberlodge.com/Default.aspx?pageId=68595

I recommend the Sonoma Coast ride. The King Ridge ride is awesome, but very tough. Or stop by a bike store and get a Krebs Cycle map and create your own ride. I don't know much about the wineries there, other than there's a lot of them.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

One winery worth checking out is Paradise Ridge in Santa Rosa, has good wine and an interesting sculpture garden http://www.prwinery.com/ Korbel is near Guernville and worth a look http://www.korbel.com/modules/content/?sid=11
If you ride from Guernville to Forestville on River Road there is a bike path from there all the way into Santa Rosa via Graton and Sebastopol, though portions are on the road. Hundreds of miles of great riding, but it would be good to get a map or do some known routes as was said, some of the local back roads are dangerous due to narrowness, high speed traffic, etc.ack


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

http://www.seghesio.com

Period.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

i don't know how strong of riders you are, but you can climb over sweetwater springs road to westside road. go left and take westside to healdsburg. there are tasting rooms along the way. the oakville deli near the plaza in healdsburg is a decent place to eat. sweetwater springs road is in guerneville.


----------



## norcal maniac (Feb 15, 2007)

There's lots of good rides from out in Guerneville. It would be best to get a map and check out the SRCC website for some of the best rides.

As for the wineries, check out this site, http://www.wineroad.com/, for a list of the Somoma County wineries along with maps and other tourist info.

Have fun!

Also, if you make it out to Santa Rosa, go by Siduri Winery. They have a great lineup of Pinot Noirs from Washingtom, Oregon and California. And, if you can make it into the Dry Creek Valley, west of Healdsburg, there's tons of wineries that specialize in Zin and Cabs. Try Rafanelli, Unti, Armida and Lytton Springs.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

norton55 said:


> i don't know how strong of riders you are, but you can climb over sweetwater springs road to westside road. go left and take westside to healdsburg. there are tasting rooms along the way. the oakville deli near the plaza in healdsburg is a decent place to eat. sweetwater springs road is in guerneville.


the wineries off westside/dry creek road are generally all good. if you don't want to go over sweetwater, then you can ride out river road (much flatter, though more traffic) to rio nido and connect to Westside Rd. - you'll pass Korbel on the way too. 

there's a really good map you can get at local bike shops that are wine/bike routes. i can't find my copy but it shows where some of the wineries are located. you basically can't go too wrong with any of the wineries here.  i like david bynum if you go up westside road. 

when you get here you can also look in the back of the phonebook in the purple pages to see what wineries may be along any given road. it only lists 78 but i think there are around 300 total. so lots to choose from.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

also see http://bikesonoma.org/Bike_Maps.htm


----------



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks all for the advice. We ended up doing a couple rides off the Santa Rosa cycling club site. One in the Dry Creek/Alexander Valley and another that left from occidental on coleman valley rd to the coast. Was a great trip. Tasted at a couple wineries, and found a beer festival in the park at healdsburg on sat afternoon.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

West Dry Creek Road is a beautiful car free road that passes many small wineries. It's a beautiful road, only about ten miles long. If you like hills try Geysers Rd there are no wineries on it but several near it.


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Love the wineries in the dry creek area, especially Lambert Bridge.


----------

